# Fish cleaning station



## 20bay

Fixin to start my winter project. I'd like some ideas before I go off half cocked, maybe some pics of one you have already designed. Planning to use star board for the top and build the rest out of treated wood. Thoughts?


----------



## george.maness86

I cant believe no one has posted pics or suggestions. I would like to see some pics too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Make sure its tilted back some so the water rolls off the back








http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## george.maness86

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make sure its tilted back some so the water rolls off the back
> View attachment 557255
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


You need to get your boat done so we can go flounder fishing:cheers:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yessir, ill have it done by spring i hope.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Danny O

Good luck, here's mine. 
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/work-table-with-stainless-steel-top-49/145625.ip?navAction=


----------



## cva34

*Best Advice*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make sure its tilted back some so the water rolls off the back
> View attachment 557255
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


 That is probably the most important thing to remember whe building table..Cause it keeps fish guts and scales and blood off your shoes and belly (in some cases...cva34


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

There was a thread on this topic awhile back with some good pics sumited, may have to do a search on this topic


----------



## gator409

i love mine. right beside carport tilted back a little. lights, water, knives electricity, cutting board over head storage. best project i ever made. good luck. i have since added a small fan at one end for summer cleaning and bunch of signs and fishing stuff


----------



## RB II

No pics, but build the frame out of 2" PVC. Very strong and obviously the salt doesn't impact it. Starboard top and it will last forever.


----------



## Treble J

Our table


----------



## nelson6500

For the boater who has everything

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/468996-super-fish-cleaning-table.html


----------



## KarrMar

gator409 said:


> i love mine. right beside carport tilted back a little. lights, water, knives electricity, cutting board over head storage. best project i ever made. good luck. i have since added a small fan at one end for summer cleaning and bunch of signs and fishing stuff


 Very Nice


----------



## JuiceGoose

What would be some must have items when considering a table build?
1. Local electrical outlet
2. Back grading( keep the belly dry)


What else have u that have built them figured out over the years?

Is hot water nice or not needed?


----------



## NOCREEK

gator409 said:


> i love mine. right beside carport tilted back a little. lights, water, knives electricity, cutting board over head storage. best project i ever made. good luck. i have since added a small fan at one end for summer cleaning and bunch of signs and fishing stuff


 Thats KIKKIN!! That would work perfect for my set up at home, I think I finally found one to go off of! Thank You for the pic! Luv it.


----------



## bumfisherman

I am building one also at my new place in Hackberry. Should I screw or glue the starboard to treated plywood?


----------



## monkeyman1

NOCREEK said:


> Thats KIKKIN!! That would work perfect for my set up at home, I think I finally found one to go off of! Thank You for the pic! Luv it.


it is MUCH too early in the thread to decide on final design! 

such things have to be thought about for multiple hours while burning meat on the grill and drinking beerz!


----------



## Bearwolf34

If one didnt want to build something here is a portable fish cleaning station I saw at Academy the other day.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_703403_-1


----------



## wildbill

You might want to look into HDPE (high density polyethylene) instead of Starboard. Its essentially the same product but costs mush less; it is a food service grade product and holds up well to cutting, is easily cleaned and doesn't really hold stains. It doesnt have the same UV protection built in that starboard does, but I have used it for a couple of cleaning tables and for the cutting surface/counter top on my BBQ pit and they have all help up for going on more than 5 years of being outside and exposed.

S G & P in Freeport turned me on to the product as an alternative to starboard. 

Scientific Glass and Plastic - 1022 North Avenue G, Freeport, TX, (979) 233-7491


----------



## 2400tman

Here is my setup. Nothin fancy but cheap and gets the job done. Going on about 7years old.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenhornet

Like the pics!
We are moving into our new house so I will be working on a cleaning station soon also.


----------



## 20bay

Alright, this is what I was wanting! The tilting of the table I would not have thought about, even though I ruined too many shirts to count.


----------



## acoastalbender

I used butcher block as starboard the size I needed was over $400! Got the block free from my son but would otherwise be about $20/ft. I hate slime build up as I work and didn't want to take a hand away to hold a nozzle or turn a fauset so I installed a foot operated top spray. The movable neck is 14in long and covers a lot of table and leaves my hands free to hold fish and fillet knives. Rather than go to the trouble of cutting a bunch of scuppers. I just put pvc and ss spacers between the back upright and the table top joint.....no chance of hosing fillets or knives into the canal......the louvered wood above is for shade, table faces west...There is an additional coiled washdown hose and electricity very close in case I'd like to use an electric knife from time to time and a clear plastic splash guard to protect the boat on the left from taking a hit during cleaning...and plenty of light!


.


----------



## bumfisherman

Nice work! Keep the pics and suggestions coming. The cleaning table area is a gathering place to drink and visit after the trip so it should be equal in importance to a man cave! I am still looking for suggestions whether to screw or glue the starboard down.


----------



## greenhornet

Now that's some detail costalbender, very nice!


----------



## gater

*Cleaning tables*

There is no limit to what you can do, here are the last three I built. Gater

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=352097
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410884 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=447996


----------



## gater

*Cleaning table*



acoastalbender said:


> I used butcher block as starboard the size I needed was over $400! Got the block free from my son but would otherwise be about $20/ft. I hate slime build up as I work and didn't want to take a hand away to hold a nozzle or turn a fauset so I installed a foot operated top spray. The movable neck is 14in long and covers a lot of table and leaves my hands free to hold fish and fillet knives. Rather than go to the trouble of cutting a bunch of scuppers. I just put pvc and ss spacers between the back upright and the table top joint.....no chance of hosing fillets or knives into the canal......the louvered wood above is for shade, table faces west...There is an additional coiled washdown hose and electricity very close in case I'd like to use an electric knife from time to time and a clear plastic splash guard to protect the boat on the left from taking a hit during cleaning...and plenty of light!


Very nice work sir! I like the idea of the hands free water faucet. Gater


----------



## bumfisherman

Fantastic work! I am going to get it built as soon as my bulkhead is done. It's a great time of the year to have a project.


----------



## JuiceGoose

I was able to locate some corian countertop material with a sink for 50 bucks. It's white, 12' long and came with a double sink. Part of it will be my table.


----------



## 2400tman

bumfisherman said:


> Nice work! Keep the pics and suggestions coming. The cleaning table area is a gathering place to drink and visit after the trip so it should be equal in importance to a man cave! I am still looking for suggestions whether to screw or glue the starboard down.


Mine is countersinked and screwed down.


----------



## JuiceGoose

Water and weather didn't allow any fishing this weekend so I put in the fish station I've been meaning to build. Hot and cold water the works.


----------



## Kyle Canada

Wow! That looks great


----------



## gman1772

That Academy unit isn't gonna last long at all. It's all a matter of how much do you want to spend. Lumber is cheap. Aluminum is gonna cost, especially if you can't do your own fabbing. Starboard, Corian, or whatever junk your local countertop installer has left over is fine. I don't have a pic but mine is a piece of granite countertop on a 55 gallon drum that I dispose used motor oil in. Works fine.


----------



## specsultan

Hey Gater, I notice on all three of the cleaning stations you posted pics of, there are strips of white plastic or something mounted on or near the ends of the table. What are they for? Very nice work, by the way.


----------



## gater

*Tables*



specsultan said:


> Hey Gater, I notice on all three of the cleaning stations you posted pics of, there are strips of white plastic or something mounted on or near the ends of the table. What are they for? Very nice work, by the way.


Thanks, those white things you mentioned are knife holders. They are made out of 1" starboard. Gater


----------



## gater

*Table*



JuiceGoose said:


> Water and weather didn't allow any fishing this weekend so I put in the fish station I've been meaning to build. Hot and cold water the works.
> View attachment 562817


Goose, thats what I am talking about, that is one nice looking table!









The only thing I would be concerned about is the legs, are you sure they will support the weight...... Again, very nice work. Gater


----------



## skeeter77346

This one works really well. http://www.fishcleaningtable.com/TunaSlayer.html

Starboard, SS hardware and exterior furniture grade pvc. Removable sunbrella top.

Just need to add some drink holders -


----------



## JuiceGoose

Gator
I was hoping no one would notice the wimpy legs. 

I actually was just wanting the other legs to match the column I integrated at one end. Bulky... Maybe...balanced... Absolutely.


----------



## gater

*legs*



JuiceGoose said:


> Gator
> I was hoping no one would notice the wimpy legs.
> 
> I actually was just wanting the other legs to match the column I integrated at one end. Bulky... Maybe...balanced... Absolutely.


No, it really looks good like that. If you were attaching to double pilings on one end not so bad to use 4x4's on the other but having one big and three small throws it off, you did the right thing! Gater


----------



## Blk Jck 224

.


----------



## dunedawg

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


 Love this one!! Mine's a 1 x 12 on a sawhorse with removeable legs that I can store in the camper.


----------



## JuiceGoose

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


Obviously I over designed mine...BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## acoastalbender

JuiceGoose said:


> Water and weather didn't allow any fishing this weekend so I put in the fish station I've been meaning to build. Hot and cold water the works.
> View attachment 562817


WOW! Nice job. Only thing I would change is to cantilever the top so's I could get close without hitting my shins on the lower shelf. Beautiful job though, time well spent...

.


----------



## Absolut

gater said:


> There is no limit to what you can do, here are the last three I built. Gater
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=352097
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410884
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=447996


Awesome!


----------



## Absolut

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


I use an old styrofoam cooler that I was going to throw away, so this is high end to me.


----------



## Absolut

acoastalbender said:


> I used butcher block as starboard the size I needed was over $400! Got the block free from my son but would otherwise be about $20/ft. I hate slime build up as I work and didn't want to take a hand away to hold a nozzle or turn a fauset so I installed a foot operated top spray. The movable neck is 14in long and covers a lot of table and leaves my hands free to hold fish and fillet knives. Rather than go to the trouble of cutting a bunch of scuppers. I just put pvc and ss spacers between the back upright and the table top joint.....no chance of hosing fillets or knives into the canal......the louvered wood above is for shade, table faces west...There is an additional coiled washdown hose and electricity very close in case I'd like to use an electric knife from time to time and a clear plastic splash guard to protect the boat on the left from taking a hit during cleaning...and plenty of light!
> 
> .


That is sweet, and pretty much exactly how I want to do mine. My wife has been after me to do something for a while now. Really like the idea of the foot controlled water so you can use both hands and still get some water.


----------



## JFolm

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


must spread....


----------



## JuiceGoose

acoastalbender said:


> WOW! Nice job. Only thing I would change is to cantilever the top so's I could get close without hitting my shins on the lower shelf. Beautiful job though, time well spent...
> 
> .


It is my man typical 1.5" overhang.


----------



## captMike

*fish cleaning stations*

Something that works for me is restaurant bus tubs, have both shallow and deep ones they are [email protected] Add 2-3 scoops of ice and water as cleaning fish, throw in fillets and it washes them and they are cold and ready to bag when finished. Leave your self room on table for somewhere to put finished fillets. Lots of time we have to use 5 gallon bucket at public stations just so everyone has room. When cutting holes in back splash make them small enough to keep knifes from falling out.


----------



## Absolut

What are you all using to clean up your fish cleaning stations?


----------



## JuiceGoose

We just use dawn soap


----------



## mustfish

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


Chairs and boards. My favorite.Or the old tailgate/board works too.


----------



## acoastalbender

Absolut said:


> What are you all using to clean up your fish cleaning stations?


Hose/nozzle w/city pressure. After drying I rub mineral oil on it...(< $4/qt @ CVS)...every once in a while I spray w/ 50/50 bleach/water, let it sit 10 min then hose off, dry, oil...


----------



## acoastalbender

gater said:


> Very nice work sir! I like the idea of the hands free water faucet. Gater


Well commin' from a fella that does as nice a work as you do I'll certainly take that bow..................I was absolutely not going build it without a hands free water source. Found a lot out there from cheap pvc valves to all the bells/whistles for restaurant apps ($$$), ended up spending less than $200 on all the plumbing though and it should last years...

.


----------



## Reynolds4

Lots of good ideas


----------



## ktdtx

Do most agree that when working with starboard to drill & countersink stainless screws and skip the glue?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ktdtx said:


> Do most agree that when working with starboard to drill & countersink stainless screws and skip the glue?


Nothing sticks to starboard, mechanically fastening it is the only way to go.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

Anyone ever tried using 5200? In my experience it sticks to everything but I've not worked with starboard. I've had great luck with Lexell too, but it's more of a sealant and not an adhesive.


----------



## Shady Walls

Them are some really good ideas here- way out of my league. I carry a old cuttin board (plastic, Teflon) in my boat, clean fish at boat ramp, throw fillets on ice, carcasses to the crabs! Used to use a old boat paddle. Then go home wash them off, vacum seal.


----------



## ktdtx

Thanks


----------



## shoalnuff

gater said:


> Very nice work sir! I like the idea of the hands free water faucet. Gater


^^^x2^^^ Love the foot valve!!!^^^^^


----------



## acoastalbender

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Anyone ever tried using 5200? In my experience it sticks to everything but I've not worked with starboard. I've had great luck with Lexell too, but it's more of a sealant and not an adhesive.


I think the only way to get 5200 stuck to starboard is leaving it in the tube and taping it.........:biggrin:........ has to do with molecular composition. If you seriously roughed up the starboard it could possibly stick but it might be a mechanical bond at that point....time for a 2cool science project?

.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

acoastalbender said:


> I think the only way to get 5200 stuck to starboard is leaving it in the tube and taping it.........:biggrin:........ has to do with molecular composition. If you seriously roughed up the starboard it could possibly stick but it might be a mechanical bond at that point....time for a 2cool science project?
> 
> .


OK, sombody try it out and let me know before I finish my table!


----------



## texasislandboy

I have a killer fish cleaning station in my garage thats going to waste. I need to sell the dam thing.


----------



## bearwhiz

Portable fish cleaning table. This way you can follow the shade.


----------



## Shredded Evidence

These are not great pics but you get the idea. Bought big sheet of anti-microbrial board, made a backsplash with it as well and sink on the side. The gap you see between the sink and the board is no longer there as it has been filled with additional board. Large enough for 2 people to clean at the same time.

I raised it a couple of inches with 2x4s under the board and it certainly makes a difference on the back after cleaning a bunch of fish. I want to add an overhead sprayer with a foot pedal this year.


----------



## sea hunt 202

gator409 said:


> i love mine. right beside carport tilted back a little. lights, water, knives electricity, cutting board over head storage. best project i ever made. good luck. i have since added a small fan at one end for summer cleaning and bunch of signs and fishing stuff


best one I have ever seen


----------



## sea hunt 202

My fish cleaning spot pales compared to shredded evidence's awesome table but here it is


----------



## Shredded Evidence

I like it SeaHunt. Good Mojo going there as well!


----------



## sea hunt 202

A good red neck can find awesome stuff to build almost anything, I suggest a very thick piece of yellow pine like I used. It had stood up to thousands of fish being cleaned and the weather. And drinks being served off it=good luck on yours.


----------



## HoustoneD

Years ago i remember seeing a link to a place in Sealy that manufactures star board. I went as far as to call them and get a quote on some to fit my cleaning table. Now, i am ready to actually pull the trigger on this and i cannot, for the life of me, seem to find the link again.

If anyone knows the company i am talking about ( i think they were in Sealy, Texas) please let me know,

OR

If you know a good place to make my order, i am open to suggestions. Thanks in advance fellas!


----------



## TrailChaser

I put a cutting board on my tailgate, high pressure water pump in my truck hooked up to a water hose, and I use an inverter to run my filet knife.

Here's a video of my setup.


----------



## sabotage

Try AAA Plastics on Wakefield in Houston. I have bought Starboard and UHMW from them in many different sizes. www.aaaplastics.com


----------



## captteddy

Can also have custom top done at http://www.boatoutfitters.com/


----------



## MarksHobby

Great thread. Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## peckerwood

gator409 said:


> i love mine. right beside carport tilted back a little. lights, water, knives electricity, cutting board over head storage. best project i ever made. good luck. i have since added a small fan at one end for summer cleaning and bunch of signs and fishing stuff


Please don'y think I'm being a smartass,but I gotta ask.Do you have a chain on your table because it's a weekend beach house or is your neighborhood that bad?


----------

